# what can be housed in a 30x30x30 exo terra viv?



## Fluffy the crocodile (Jun 23, 2009)

Anything that isn't a spider??


----------



## kingjohn1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

i heard a crestie can but dnt hold me to that :lol2: maybe some poison dart frogs?.... again,,, not sure haha 

gl


----------



## nariek (Nov 16, 2008)

Im thinking a Crocodile Skink they're easy to care for.:2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

You could keep a crestie in there for about the first 8 months of it's life. It will need atleast an 4x45x45 exo terra viv when its an adult.


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

a trio of lygodactylus williamsi, the best small gecko ever!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

kingjohn1966 said:


> i heard a crestie can but dnt hold me to that :lol2: maybe some poison dart frogs?.... again,,, not sure haha
> 
> gl


Nope and nope!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Millipedes, mantids, some smaller stickies?

But spiders really are the best inhabitants : victory:


----------



## Fluffy the crocodile (Jun 23, 2009)

carpetman said:


> a trio of lygodactylus williamsi, the best small gecko ever!


Wow I never knew about these (nothing new since I probably don't know 1% of the amount of species of geckos out there!).

They look so cute - Think I might have to sell my small exo terra though  Can't keep a spider in it and those things look pricey.


----------



## Steve&Nat (Apr 4, 2009)

we have a small yellow headed dwarf gecko in ours, he's for sale btw:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

keep the exo and get the lygo's!

We keep breeding trios of them in the 30x30x30 exos not problem


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

I was going to recommend a cayman but you'll probs take me seriously


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Madagascarn Ground Geckos? They'e pretty nice. : victory:


----------



## Fluffy the crocodile (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve&Nat said:


> we have a small yellow headed dwarf gecko in ours, he's for sale btw:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


Haha do you have any photos? I'm going to google these now!


----------



## Fluffy the crocodile (Jun 23, 2009)

carpetman said:


> keep the exo and get the lygo's!
> 
> We keep breeding trios of them in the 30x30x30 exos not problem


But they look mega expensive! I'd be very very surprised if they were under £60 a piece.


----------

